# Best piece to date.



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

I wrote a piece yesterday for piano, violin, and viola. It's not really my best, I suppose. I've written a great deal of orchestral as well.

The piece doesn't have any form, and I know the melody's not too memorable, but you can live with it (I hope).

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/111399

Sorry about the sound bug at the very beginning, I'm working on re-remastering it.

Bear in mind that I'm still in my first year of high school, and have much to improve on.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi MJTTOMB

I have just listened to your work. I like it very much, if this is just the begining you have great places to go.

Keep up the good work

Margaret


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

I thought this piece was beautiful. Rather haunting, actually.

This young composer can really go far, if he continues on his current path.


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

I think I can guess where your inspiration came from... 

It's a nice piece. It sounds modern, but has a flair of classicism over it. Rather unique sound, keep up the good work!


----------

